# A$$hole Divers Monday



## jeepnsurf

Well we started out at Russian Freighter today and caught a bunch of big red snapper...also a bunch of black snapper, lane and mingos...I hooked about a 70lb cobia right at the boat as i was bringing in a ruby which i fought for about 15 minutes. He eventually broke the hook which was super depressing. After about 2 hours of good fishing, we were forced off of our spot after 3 guys on a Grady White who anchored up literally 5 feet from our boat. (pictures below) All 3 divers went down their anchor line pulling their boat within reach of us. After that we moved on to Paradise and finished off our limit of red snapper and picked up a huge king and more black snapper.


----------



## jeepnsurf

*more photos*

more photos


----------



## jeepnsurf

I forgot to mention...my sister reeled in a ramora which spitted up literal human feces all over the back of my boat. twas disgusting


----------



## JoeyWelch

Nice spread of fish. Sounds like a fun day,... cept for the ramora. That sucks.


----------



## jeepnsurf

*king*

the king


----------



## Realtor

Nice pictures, I have to ask, but it looks like their anchor is directly under your boat. how did that happen?


----------



## Meagan!

I hated that ramora with every single bit of my heart.. He pissed me off pretty bad ... But this was definitely a Monday for the books!!! So amazing & so many fish!! I caught that king on a grunt about 15 feet off the bottom, it was extremely unexpected!


----------



## drifterfisher

jeepnsurf said:


> the king


Thats your sister?:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Meagan!

Realtor said:


> Nice pictures, I have to ask, but it looks like their anchor is directly under your boat. how did that happen?


They initially set up at an annoying but bearable distance. But once they jumped in, I'm positive they relocated their anchor to pull them closer to the wreck. It was crazy! No freakin fishing etiquette.


----------



## drifterfisher

I would have fished on. right where I was.


----------



## lowprofile

drifterfisher said:


> Thats your sister?:w00t::w00t:


no kidding...


----------



## Splittine

Meagan! said:


> I hated that ramora with every single bit of my heart.. He pissed me off pretty bad ... But this was definitely a Monday for the books!!! So amazing & so many fish!! I caught that king on a grunt about 15 feet off the bottom, it was extremely unexpected!


You look familiar. Didn't you do something with FS a little while back?

Congrats on the trip, looks like a hell of a day.


----------



## Meagan!

Wanted to but kept getting caught on their anchor line & the bite slowed down soon as they got down there :-/


----------



## Meagan!

Realtor said:


> Nice pictures, I have to ask, but it looks like their anchor is directly under your boat. how did that happen?





Splittine said:


> You look familiar. Didn't you do something with FS a little while back?
> 
> Congrats on the trip, looks like a hell of a day.


Yes we did! Such a fun trip! Hoping to get involved with them again soon!


----------



## amarcafina

You should have cut their anchor line.. or start throwing jigs .. I hate dis respect.!!!!


----------



## Jason

Meagan! said:


> I hated that ramora with every single bit of my heart.. He pissed me off pretty bad ... But this was definitely a Monday for the books!!! So amazing & so many fish!! I caught that king on a grunt about 15 feet off the bottom, it was extremely unexpected!


Shouldve stuck that sneaker head on your brothers back....thats always a good time!!!


----------



## Jason

drifterfisher said:


> I would have fished on. right where I was.


Yepper....the way I see it, 1st come 1st serve....


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Always carry a few Heavy AJ jigs rigged with huge trebles dipped in hepatitis for these encounters


----------



## Meagan!

Jason said:


> Shouldve stuck that sneaker head on your brothers back....thats always a good time!!!


Haha I Normally would do that but intentions change when the fishes mouth is full of poop!


----------



## almo100

Pull up their anchor, attach as much chum and bloody bonitas as you could and then drop it back down. :whistling:


----------



## Scruggspc

Should have started chumming. That always gets them going.


----------



## Jet fishin

We were visted by the same trio on 3 barges yesterday. 
As amazing as it sounds we were the only ones there 
yes the rubble and the barges 1 boat. 
Huge fishing area. 
They anchor up close and dive down. 
:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## The Deadeyes

jeepnsurf said:


> I forgot to mention...my sister reeled in a ramora which spitted up literal human feces all over the back of my boat. twas disgusting


Remind me not to eat ramora anytime soon! Nice catch.


----------



## surferbri1

jeepnsurf said:


> Well we started out at Russian Freighter today and caught a bunch of big red snapper...also a bunch of black snapper, lane and mingos...I hooked about a 70lb cobia right at the boat as i was bringing in a ruby which i fought for about 15 minutes. He eventually broke the hook which was super depressing. After about 2 hours of good fishing, we were forced off of our spot after 3 guys on a Grady White who anchored up literally 5 feet from our boat. (pictures below) All 3 divers went down their anchor line pulling their boat within reach of us. After that we moved on to Paradise and finished off our limit of red snapper and picked up a huge king and more black snapper.


I can verify all of this. We were the other 3 guys in the Grady.....fishing, not diving. We were the 2nd boat at the freighter yesterday, getting there around 6:45 or so. Jeepnsurf pulled up and anchored not too long after that. By 9:30 or 10:00 there were about 7-8 boats moving in and anchoring around the wreck, but everyone maintained a respectable distance, and I saw a lot of rods bent over (including the cobia jeepnsurf lost at the boat....sorry bro, we were watching the fight the entire time eager to see you land it).

These divers then showed up in a 22' Grady Seafarer and dropped anchor behind jeepnsurf's boat. They were a decent distance off at first (25-30 feet), but then they raised the dive flag and all 3 on the boat suited up and dropped down, leaving the boat completely unattended. Within 2-3 minutes of the divers going down, everyone out there could see their Grady slowly drifting towards jeepnsurfs boat, and I was certain from my position it was going to drift into them, it had to be no more than 3-5 feet away. 

It's funny because some of the responses on here said they would have startged jigging or cut their anchor line, that's exactly what my friends and I were saying. I love diving, but haven't been in a very long time, and have to wonder what would drive a group of men to be that damn disrespectful to others to basically roll in and take over a spot like they own it. Between the 7-8 boats, there was an average of 3 people per boat, so somewhere between 20-25 lines in the water in maybe a 1000 square foot area, and these guys drop in right in the middle of it?

Nice fishing yesterday jeepnsurf, you guys killed it over there. Hope to see you all around again soon.


----------



## MSViking

One of the realities of the world we live in today is that it has many rude self absorbed people in it. To a large extent there is not much one can do in a situation like you found yourself in. I hate it for you as it looked like you and your sister were having a ball out there! Just know that what goes around comes around, build up your own good karma and move on. I hate it, but its the best thing to do. This experience is one of the reason I hate the shortened snapper season as it puts everyone out there on just a few short weekends.

Thanks for posting the pics!

Robert


----------



## jmunoz

Jet fishin said:


> We were visted by the same trio on 3 barges yesterday.
> As amazing as it sounds we were the only ones there
> yes the rubble and the barges 1 boat.
> Huge fishing area.
> They anchor up close and dive down.
> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


You must of went in the afternoon I was out there till bout 1:30 that storm scared everybody off


----------



## ctgalloway21

nice floatation devices


----------



## startzc

You could have jumped on their boat and left some surprises for the(remora and other stinky chunks in every crevice). Or left your own brown bomber on the deck.


----------



## Salty Daze

sounds like all the boaters around the dive boat should have immediately not cleaned but at very least gutted all the fish they had already caught and everyone thrown the guts all over their boat and gear! Yes I love to dive too and fish. But everyone has to have some respect for each other out there no matter fishing or diving and when self absorbed a-holes pull a stunt like this (Proof is in the pictures) the jury's decision is in and their punishment should have been administered right there on the water. nice haul of fish!


----------



## ctgalloway21

startzc said:


> You could have jumped on their boat and left some surprises for the(remora and other stinky chunks in every crevice). Or left your own brown bomber on the deck.


if you left a brown bomber in the water, a cobia would have eaten it.


----------



## specktackler57

hookum up.i heard divers taste good if your a big shark.next time drop a big ass chum bag.not cool.im padi cert,im just sayin.catchumup.


----------



## TURTLE

*Is that a small AJ or large Banned Rudderfish in the pic?*


----------



## jeepnsurf

We weren't exactly sure what it was so threw it back to be safe


----------



## Jet fishin

jmunoz said:


> You must of went in the afternoon I was out there till bout 1:30 that storm scared everybody off



Yea we waited till about 3 ish.


----------



## jmunoz

Jet fishin said:


> Yea we waited till about 3 ish.


Yea heres a pic I took right before I decided to call it quits


----------



## ashcreek

I agree with MS Viking you choose your own karma don't lower yourself to their level... move on and enjoy your day knowing that they will get theirs in the end...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

ashcreek said:


> I agree with MS Viking you choose your own karma don't lower yourself to their level... move on and enjoy your day knowing that they will get theirs in the end...


Sounds really good.
But your only enabling and reinforcing their actions and convincing them to continue their actions in the future upon others.
Some kind words of proper behavior, written in blood (fish) might give them a hint that they should change their ways.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

They would have sh!t their wetsuits if they came up to a stripped boat....

Or even worse throw the keys in the water..
Take the prop nuts off. 
Plug the scuppers and turn the wash down on....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

All those options are "OR" not "and".


----------



## fishFEEDER9697

I'm sorry to hear that you were done like that by those dudes; not all divers are like that. 
Great haul. Nice pics.


----------



## MGuns

I'd be careful about intentionally jigging a diver. I was on the Russian Freighter in 2009 when this happened:

"Officer Kenneth Manning received a complaint that a fisherman intentionally hooked a *diver* at the *Russian* *freighter* wreck site. Reportedly, the dive boat got to the wreck to dive after the fishing boat was already at anchor. This angered the fisherman and when two of the *divers* surfaced near his boat, he threw a jig at them twice. On the second cast, the fisherman caught the *diver*’s wet suit and ripped it on the arm. Officer Manning interviewed and took statements from all the individuals involved. The fisherman who threw the jig stated that he was letting the *divers* know that they were on his spot and he was not trying to hurt them. *Charges are pending.”*

I was one of the individuals that gave a statement. I think the divers just move the fish around and sometimes that can improve my bite as the divers move around. It is irritating at times but being both a diver and fisherman I can see both sides, however; common courtesy should always prevail.


----------



## Mr. Mike

Wasn't my grady!

We always ask first, hope the fishermen do the same for us.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

I wonder if the harassment of sportsman law would apply in such a case as this.

*Florida Statute 372.705, “Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishers,” states*:
(1) A person may not intentionally, within a public or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body:
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
(b) Attempt to disturb fish, game or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another.
(1) is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083

Read more: http://www.floridasportsman.com/2005/12/01/features_051258/#ixzz2VO8x77rH


----------



## NoCatch

Great report & pics, tks. Sometimes ya gotta deal with the xxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## startzc

Do ocean/gulf boats have plugs like bass boats??? You see where I'm going with this obviously.


----------



## lastcast

Post the name of the boat. Nice catch by the way.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Looks like the Grady white that's on garcon pt just up from Mary kitchens


----------



## Redtracker

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I wonder if the harassment of sportsman law would apply in such a case as this.
> 
> *Florida Statute 372.705, “Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishers,” states*:
> (1) A person may not intentionally, within a public or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body:
> (a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
> (b) Attempt to disturb fish, game or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another.
> (1) is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083
> 
> Read more: http://www.floridasportsman.com/2005/12/01/features_051258/#ixzz2VO8x77rH


Hell yeah have him arrested for disturbing you fishing.


----------



## sealark

The only thing I see that was wrong with the Dive boat was resetting their Anchor and there boat drifting while they reset closer to another boat. It's the russian freighter and the 3 Barges you all are talking about, It's the first days of Snapper, the weather was good. No one can expect a fisherman or Diver to NOT go to a public wreck and do what that Dive boat or fisherman does. I don't hear anyone bitching about the other fishermen that were fishing those spots so close to them. First come doesn't count on any public spot. I spear a lot of snapper with hooks in there mouths I suppose someone will tell me they contacted that snapper first so it's theirs. That statement make as much sense as hooking a diver or stripping their boat. I'll bet if your boat broke down on a wreck those Divers would be the first to assist you. Remember you have no enemies at sea so don't try to make any.


----------



## Jet fishin

sealark said:


> The only thing I see that was wrong with the Dive boat was resetting their Anchor and there boat drifting while they reset closer to another boat. It's the russian freighter and the 3 Barges you all are talking about, It's the first days of Snapper, the weather was good. No one can expect a fisherman or Diver to NOT go to a public wreck and do what that Dive boat or fisherman does. I don't hear anyone bitching about the other fishermen that were fishing those spots so close to them. First come doesn't count on any public spot. I spear a lot of snapper with hooks in there mouths I suppose someone will tell me they contacted that snapper first so it's theirs. That statement make as much sense as hooking a diver or stripping their boat. I'll bet if your boat broke down on a wreck those Divers would be the first to assist you. Remember you have no enemies at sea so don't try to make any.




I was the only boat on 3 barges when they pulled up. 
This is a large area. 
There was no reason they couldn't have ancored a respectable distance. 
And of course if they were if any distress. 
We would have rendered aassistance. 

It is about respect , or a lack there of. 

Sadly its nearly impossible to navagate our local waters with out witnessing this growing trend.


----------



## sealark

Ok I hear you and in my case diving the three barges for 30 years I would not have crowded you. BUT some people have only one number for a wreck and have a right to dive a public spot. A diver doesn't want to see sand so they get as close to the numbers as they can and dive. It has nothing to do with respect. I am not going to plan a trip and pound for an hour to get to a wreck and not dive a public spot. Neither would a charter that has planed the trip with paying customers. Yes I ran charters for 12 years and put up with irate fishermen every trip. Show me a title for your wreck and I will leave.


----------



## almo100

Jet fishin said:


> I was the only boat on 3 barges when they pulled up.
> This is a large area.
> There was no reason they couldn't have ancored a respectable distance.
> And of course if they were if any distress.
> We would have rendered aassistance.
> 
> It is about respect , or a lack there of.
> 
> Sadly its nearly impossible to navagate our local waters with out witnessing this growing trend.


This is why I go out 20-30 miles. A lot less fishermen and no divers. 

Left Destin the other day and went 16 and had about 10 boats within 100 yards. Went another 10, zero boats and 1 went by eventually trolling. :thumbsup: Sure it cost more on gas and time but hey what's the price of peace of mind and tranquility. I've said too much already. :whistling:


----------



## Berry

It goes both ways Sunday I passed over the first three or four tanks I was aiming for due to a boat being anchored or one or two drifting it. We get to an empty tank site and drop an anchored float. One of my guys hovers next to it. Two boats come up one anchors on a tank about 50' away and the other starts holding off the other side of my buoy and fishing. I got no problems with this we are gearing up still, figure he will give us some room after we roll in and head down. about five minutes after we hit the tank here comes a couple of lines dropping around me. Really, I got my boat sitting next to my buoy (which is in the tank) and you feel the need to use our bubbles and buoy as your marker. Plenty of [email protected]:holes on both sides.


----------



## sealark

Berry said:


> It goes both ways Sunday I passed over the first three or four tanks I was aiming for due to a boat being anchored or one or two drifting it. We get to an empty tank site and drop an anchored float. One of my guys hovers next to it. Two boats come up one anchors on a tank about 50' away and the other starts holding off the other side of my buoy and fishing. I got no problems with this we are gearing up still, figure he will give us some room after we roll in and head down. about five minutes after we hit the tank here comes a couple of lines dropping around me. Really, I got my boat sitting next to my buoy (which is in the tank) and you feel the need to use our bubbles and buoy as your marker. Plenty of [email protected]:holes on both sides.


Yes sir that scenario is wrong. those tanks are about 75 feet apart and there was 5 or 6 as I remember. one tank is way to small for two boats on one. If that was me I would have said something to them and told them about the other tanks. Most likely they were not familiar with them or fishing here. :thumbup:


----------



## startzc

I dont care what numbers you have or dont have sealark if you drag your anchor line under a boat you are an asshole. Cant keep fishing if the only thing you catch is rope.


----------



## Berry

startzc said:


> I dont care what numbers you have or dont have sealark if you drag your anchor line under a boat you are an asshole. Cant keep fishing if the only thing you catch is rope.


Yeah pulling anchor under the boat is definitely a whole new level and pretty trusting of then to do it without a bubble watcher.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Berry said:


> Yeah pulling anchor under the boat is definitely a whole new level and pretty trusting of then to do it without a bubble watcher.


Based on the fact that their boat moved after going down, here is what I imagine happened. By the way, by them leaving their boat empty is a rookie, dumb mistake that will one day come back to haunt them. People on this forum know all to well.:thumbup:

But they probably got down and saw that their anchor was stuck in the wreck. Very common since most divers throw their anchor in the wreck. So one of the divers moved their anchor into a sandy spot or a spot where it would be retrieved easily. They did so without knowing the drift of their boat topside probably. Again a rookie, dumb mistake. But I don't think they purpously did what they did. :thumbsup:

Or maybe they did do it on purpose and just wanted to screw with you guys. Who knows.:whistling:


----------



## sealark

Berry said:


> Yeah pulling anchor under the boat is definitely a whole new level and pretty trusting of then to do it without a bubble watcher.


Go back and read my post. That is what I said also. That that WAS there mistake.


----------



## a

watchu mean monday?


----------



## Meagan!

The divers were annoying but their being stupid forced us to move along to paradise which produced that awesome king. So I'm slightly grateful for them haha. 

Can't wait to get back out there!! Hoping to go out a couple of times this weekend!! Any charter suggestions?? Willing to travel between Pensacola and destin


----------



## deersniper270

Last year we had all kinds of problems with other people. Divers pulling up almost everytime we fished. Had some divers swim over and try to anchor to our marker buoy. Had a boat coming within 5 feet of us and cutting our marker buoy line and watching it float away as they take off after realizing what they did. The giant boat that pulled up within 10 ft of us with kid divers and leaving the 5 year old topside. People are crazy


----------



## KingCrab

sealark said:


> Ok I hear you and in my case diving the three barges for 30 years I would not have crowded you. BUT some people have only one number for a wreck and have a right to dive a public spot. A diver doesn't want to see sand so they get as close to the numbers as they can and dive. It has nothing to do with respect. I am not going to plan a trip and pound for an hour to get to a wreck and not dive a public spot. Neither would a charter that has planed the trip with paying customers. Yes I ran charters for 12 years and put up with irate fishermen every trip. Show me a title for your wreck and I will leave.


So, if a boat is set up fishing a spot, u have no problem pulling up to drop off divers on a spot where people are fishing? Dont seem right to me. Had it happen alot over the years. Screw u, Were diving regardless if your fishing or not. Smells if u ask me. Then the aholes come up on my anchor rope saying hi. Made the bite stop. Divers , Jet skiers, Dolphins are on my list. Ps, Not all divers. Just the ones that dont care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## sealark

King Crab either you didn't read my post and digest the point I was making. Or you are like me getting old and senile. I said public spots and I also said Divers have as much right as a fisherman to PUBLIC spots. I never heard anyone complain when another boat with fisherman pulled up and starts to fish.And last statement on this subject I also said never mind go back and read ALL of what I said I'm going out and agitate some more fisherman this AM.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

There are over 1100 KNOWN PUBLIC numbers for this area. 
Yet, while we were fishing about 12 miles offshore this past Monday, a diver shows up and anchors within 35 yards of us and ploop.
1100 numbers and he drives right in on us and ruins our fishing spot.
No consideration whatsoever.


----------



## naclh2oDave

One thing that I have come to realize through my years of buddy diving, sometimes with strangers, sometimes with well known friends, most people can not operate their electronics. And what that has to do with this conversation is that out of the 1100 numbers they may only have the ONE that you are on, OR they just ran up on you because you were there marking the spot. I know this may seem absurd, but I have seen it myself. Fishermen and divers alike just using other boats to find spots. Once they are there and have a confirmed spot they may not leave for fear of not finding another spot. Silly, I know, but people are crazy, and ignorant all over the globe.


----------



## sealark

Emerald Ghost said:


> There are over 1100 KNOWN PUBLIC numbers for this area.
> Yet, while we were fishing about 12 miles offshore this past Monday, a diver shows up and anchors within 35 yards of us and ploop.
> 1100 numbers and he drives right in on us and ruins our fishing spot.
> No consideration whatsoever.


What would you do if you planned a dive on a spot and ran 12 miles to find someone there I am assuming it was a public spot. 35 yards is plenty far enough from you. Those spots are there for everyone to enjoy and use any way the boat owner sees fit. Wait till the summer doldrums set in and every spot has 5 or 6 boats on them. Divers don't scare fish away any more than a fisherman does. Would you bitch if another fisherman anchored within 35 yards and all the fish went over to his boat?


----------



## Deckhand Deputy

IF you plan a day to be out fishing and/or diving, and plan to run 12 miles off shore to only ONE NUMBER!!!!!!! You only validate how ignoant you are! Who would spend all the prep work, time and money to go 12 miles off shore to a spot that may or may not have fish let alone other people fishing it.............:blink: Any one who fishes off shore can tell you. A spot can be loaded down this trip and dried up the next. I would never waste my time to go off shore to only one spot. That's like going to battle with "ONE" bullet


----------



## sealark

Deckhand Deputy said:


> IF you plan a day to be out fishing and/or diving, and plan to run 12 miles off shore to only ONE NUMBER!!!!!!! You only validate how ignoant you are! Who would spend all the prep work, time and money to go 12 miles off shore to a spot that may or may not have fish let alone other people fishing it.............:blink: Any one who fishes off shore can tell you. A spot can be loaded down this trip and dried up the next. I would never waste my time to go off shore to only one spot. That's like going to battle with "ONE" bullet


The answer to your statement is, Because I want to. I have every public number and many more non public numbers. And I plan every trip if I want to dive a number I will try my best to Dive it. I won't crowd or let my boat drift onto another boat but on public well known spots we must all share and get along. I suppose you would expect a charter that has advertised for weeks of a charter to the Freighter for example that because another boat is there we can't anchor and Dive. I never have heard of fisherman complaining about another boat fishing close to them on Public spots. YOU are the Ignorant one to think like that. But lets not start a name calling my ignorance is over 50 years of on water Fishing and Diving experience what's yours?


----------



## Emerald Ghost

sealark said:


> What would you do if you planned a dive on a spot and ran 12 miles to find someone there.
> 
> *(Well, first of all, it would be very poor planning on my part to run 12 miles and only have one spot to try. Secondly, the diver remarked to his partner when he ran right up to us, " they are right on it" referring to the spot.) *
> *They dispatched a buoy 30 feet from our boat and he drops right down seeing bubbles right under us. There comes a safety issue with hooks and airlines and anchor lines, etc..*
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> Would you bitch if another fisherman anchored within 35 yards and all the fish went over to his boat?


*(No I wouldn't, because there is no safety issue, or chances of hooks getting caught in equipment or lines)*
______________________________________________________________ 

*There were very few boats out this past Monday, and there was PLENTY of room. *


----------



## sealark

Emerald Ghost said:


> (No I wouldn't, because there is no safety issue, or chances of hooks getting caught in equipment or lines)
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> There were very few boats out this past Monday, and there was PLENTY of room.


What it comes down to is, fihermen just don't like divers... in answer to the above the hooks becomes the divers problem. They are very easy to see and avoid. I can't tell you how many times while I was topside with divers in the water fisherman would catch snapper and other fish. What happens is the smarter big fish swim behind the divers. Almost every dive I make I'll turn around and see two or three run when I stop and turn to look. If a nice live bait was placed behind those bubbles a nice fish might be caught. A diver is seldom directly under the bubbles because of movment and current. Quit bitchin and keep fishing or move.


----------



## Realtor

sealark said:


> Or you are like me getting old and senile.


:whistling:
Good morning Ron.

Great thread, someone figure out how to bring the Pier guys into this, oh and the kayakers, how about the head boats. Interesting view points. Most of the time people hate to see me setting up shop, they get pissed, cuss me out and stir up the old chum slick with their motors while leaving (you know who you are). Or if I am already there, they get PISSED at ME when my shark gets wrapped up around THEIR anchor line that THEY dropped 25 feet (or less) from the back of my boat...... :thumbsup:
Will it never end? Oh "What to do, What to do" 
:watching:

I have had divers free my stuck anchor before as well. So there is good considerate divers and there are inconsiderate divers..... 

I for one, will do my best to stay away from divers, however I think most of us has had someone get a little close before..... (I just wanted to be the 71st POST!!!!!)


----------



## sealark

Jim I'll bet if one of those hostile fisherman would have asked one of those inexperienced Divers that let there boat drift too close to get there anchor out they would have gladly done it. :thumbsup: And listen youngster you ain't got enough time in this business to do any more than make Post # 71.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## karma

Ice those fish better!!  :thumbup: Nice catch!!


----------



## Meagan!

karma said:


> Ice those fish better!!  :thumbup: Nice catch!!


This pic was taken when we were switching coolers. Ice was added after the picture


----------



## Gonzo

*Can we all get along?*

Lots of good comments on this and clearly a reoccuring issue. I will agree that courtesy goes a long way. Two weeks ago, I had my set up to dive a public wreck. By the time I got there, there were two boats drift fishing the spot. I decided to try another wreck as opposed to setting up on the spot and pushing them off. As I was transiting there, I saw a boat by itself anchored as I slowly drove by it about a good 70 yards away, my fish finder lit up. I rolled around again and it kept lighting up. I then drove the boat over to the one that was anchored and asked them if they mind that I dive over the spot and stayed in that vicinity a good 70 yards away. They said no problem and that they were heading out soon anyway. As it turned out, it was a wreck that I had never dove and had a great dive. So much so, I plan to go back again. As one person pointed out, there are a lot of numbers out there and as a good plan, pick a few and have courtesy. I fish as well and would hope that divers show the same courtesy. someone else pointed out karma...there's a lot of truth to that. Just my two cents!


----------



## Palmetto08

nm/


----------



## aroundthehorn

This stuff gets so silly. No offense intended to anybody.


----------



## Redtracker

sealark said:


> What it comes down to is, fihermen just don't like divers... in answer to the above the hooks becomes the divers problem. They are very easy to see and avoid. I can't tell you how many times while I was topside with divers in the water fisherman would catch snapper and other fish. What happens is the smarter big fish swim behind the divers. Almost every dive I make I'll turn around and see two or three run when I stop and turn to look. If a nice live bait was placed behind those bubbles a nice fish might be caught. A diver is seldom directly under the bubbles because of movment and current. Quit bitchin and keep fishing or move.


Very good point and good info.... thanks


----------



## gator7_5

I have a question. Dive boats are allowed to come drop anchor right next to you and jump overboard, but you must stay a hundred yards away from them if they were there first? I only ask, because a boat was anchored on one of the I-10 bridge rubbles Saturday. I drifted at least 400-500 feet away, but at one point got a little too close. Not close enough that I could hear what the guy on the boat was yelling (maybe 250'), but too close, obviously (I figure if someone has to use a waving hand gesture motion to attract attention, they aren't that close). He then raised his dive flag to where it was actually visible, and I left. I'm just stunned that a boat can take over a whole artificial reef like that when they are there first, but have no problem jumping into my prop wash if I am there first. Very confusing.


----------



## sealark

Gator, where did you get those statistics? There is no distance any boat must stay away from another boat. There is a idle speed that must me maintained but no distance. It comes down to common sense safety.


----------



## gator7_5

Here's one place. http://www.foreandaftmarine.com/DIVEFLAGLAWS.htm

It does say only attempt to stay clear 300' and that may not be official. But I remember seeing that number for years. 

Maybe he was upset that I was moving too fast? Who knows. Either way I wasn't that close, and rather than arguing via sign language, I left and caught bigger fish nearby.


----------



## sealark

It comes down to just use common sense and don't get pissed with anyone that is on public spots. They are there for everyone to use. I went to the old bridge rubble today. Dove it with 3 boats fishing it. No one got pissed everyone was getting fish and happy. Even with me in the water. When I came up we all talked and waved when I left. Now that's how it should be.


----------



## aroundthehorn

sealark said:


> It comes down to just use common sense and don't get pissed with anyone that is on public spots. They are there for everyone to use. I went to the old bridge rubble today. Dove it with 3 boats fishing it. No one got pissed everyone was getting fish and happy. Even with me in the water. When I came up we all talked and waved when I left. *Now that's how it should be.*


Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Backwood

IMO,35 yards is way to close to anchor next to someone fishing.
what happens in that case your fishing line is likely to tangle or
get burned from the anchor line.Been there done that,whether 
fishing or diving it is total disrespect for others.100 yards seems
more reasonable.If you know how to fish/dive and use the current
correctly there should not be any issues at that distance.But I've
only fished for 20 years so what would I know....LOL


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Now who is going to make an animated video on xtranormal about divers vs boat fisherman vs everyone else getting too close?


----------



## tailfisher1979

Honestly, time on the water and experience doesn't matter because you cant fix stupid.


----------



## 20Inches

I cant believe this has made it to page 9


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

One more post closer to ten pages.


----------



## jeepnsurf

Do I win a prize once it gets to 10 pages?


----------



## sealark

jeepnsurf said:


> Do I win a prize once it gets to 10 pages?


Yes sir you do, A fir lined shit pot


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I win!!!


----------



## sealark

OK I would rather owe it too you than beat you out of it. How about 3 ft of rusted chain.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> drifterfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your sister?:w00t::w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding...
Click to expand...

That's a mogan for sure!


----------



## snookman

gator was right in what it said or maybe I am reading it wrong.

Under state law, boaters must make reasonable efforts to stay 300 feet away from divers-down flags in open water and 100 feet away in rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Boaters approaching flags closer than these distances must slow their boat to idle speed, or the minimum speed necessary to maintain forward motion and maneuverability.


----------



## sealark

Come on Snook read what you posted 300 feet when up and running then SLOW down to idle inside that area. Just like I said lets just get along and the problem is solved without anyone getting hurt. PUBLIC SPOTS. And lets face it everything out there is open game because of the Illegal dumping, Selling of numbers and with the number of boats that I saw going out at 0600 this AM it will be a war zone out there. The damn pass was slick and it was white from the hundreds of boats going out. Navy point was full at 0630 when I went by the ramp.


----------



## snookman

Were not talking idling but how they speak of a safe distance for boaters and general respect.

Under state law, boaters must make reasonable efforts to stay 300 feet away from divers-down flags in open water and 100 feet away in rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. 

After that line, it then goes into talking about idling.


----------



## sealark

I give up.


----------



## pilotkal

Ive always wondered what would happen if you stuck a #8 hook in a diver? I dove for years and can't recall ever being around people fishing....... looks like you made the best out of a bad situation.


----------



## snookman

pilotkal said:


> Ive always wondered what would happen if you stuck a #8 hook in a diver? I dove for years and can't recall ever being around people fishing....... looks like you made the best out of a bad situation.


It becomes a pissing match when you mention how rude some are even though your not saying everyone is. the point is that we have to maintain a safe distance for divers and they will hoot and holler when they feel your too close but when they come in, they don't give a rats ass about keeping some distance from us fishermen. ( again, not every diver) first place a boat should never be left unattended with any divers in the water. thats just my opinion.


----------



## bama6977

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you were done like that by those dudes; not all divers are like that.
> Great haul. Nice pics.


I'm a diver and just say every sport has some stupid A** H*** that participate. Think I speak for most of us when I say we would not do what they did.


----------



## 20Inches

Nevermind, this report actually happened to me while out saturday trying to snapper fish over a wreck. I was... for over a hour the only boat in sight and along comes a boat with 3 a$$holes aboard.... pulls up 50ft or closer to my boat. 

FIRST> bouy marker overboard on the wreck

SECOND> dive flag on the T-top of there boat

Out of all that water out there we have to fish, you HAVE to come to the same damn spot and setup camp??? And "F" me all up?

Yes if you do this your a idiot, and I have no repect for you at all!!


----------



## Ocean Master

You were there over an hour and didn't have your limit..??


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Yeh if i didnt have a run or nibble at one spot for at least 45 minutes i wouldve picked up and moved along. theres at least 6 other public wrecks within 3-5miles in every direction of the russian freighter that you can hit up. I caught my limit at the freighter on wednesday with divers around and the next day i didnt catch a damn thing worth keeping, all baby groupers and a stray ruby. I did however manage a 1 man limit of 18"+ mingos at a live bottom spot 4 miles south of there. so i was happy.


----------



## 20Inches

Who said I was at the freighter? I was all over the place, and no i didnt have a limit in a hour, but i was catching fish before this occured.


----------



## below me

20Inches said:


> Who said I was at the freighter? I was all over the place, and no i didnt have a limit in a hour, but i was catching fish before this occured.




where were you? if you were there for an hour and a half and didn't catch fish, why is it such a secret?


----------



## fishingwanz

Maybe they were using you for there bubble watch so that was very dangerous for you to leave their boat unattended


----------



## Emerald Ghost

sealark said:


> It comes down to common sense safety.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You left off "Courteous"


----------



## Gamefish27

:laughing: Hey.. Don't anchor... Just saying....


----------

